# PC DAW builders



## samphony (Feb 20, 2016)

Hilarious 



A case in the Mac Pro trashcan design. So we Mac Pro users can now have sample play out systems in the a similar design.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 20, 2016)

I can imagine a studio looking like the Cargo Bay from the alien craft in the movie Prometheus...


----------



## Mystic (Feb 20, 2016)

I just don't get the design. I prefer the rectangle design cause I can put it in it's place and everything in it fits well. When you add curves, it's not symmetrical so finding a good place for it to sit can be a pain as can putting parts into it. For instance, my studio computer is using an after market Noctua CPU cooler that takes up a huge part of the inside of the case. In a circular case, it simply wouldn't fit.


----------



## jaddne (Feb 20, 2016)

samphony said:


> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> A case in the Mac Pro trashcan design. So we Mac Pro users can now have sample play out systems in the a similar design.





Too bad the fellow doing the video voice over doesn't have a British accent, then the experience would be complete... lol


----------



## Jason_D (Feb 20, 2016)

I like it. It reminds me of another product in the works.


----------

